# New Sport Quattro Exhaust Mani Anyone?



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Sport Quattro Exhaust Mani Anyone? (84veedub)*

Hotness.


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: New Sport Quattro Exhaust Mani Anyone? ([email protected])*

Word.


----------

